# Citizen Cosmotron



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

All the way from Japan in record time --- 3 days I think









A fairly rare Citizen Cosmotron complete with the Cosmotron sysmbol on the original strap. More balance wheel electronic wizardry in the form of cal. 7804A. This dates it to 1972.

The multi-facetted mineral crystal is the most severe I've ever seen









But here is the strangest thing of all:

_To change the day, hold face side up and press crown_

_To change the date, hold face side upside down and press crown_









Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Been overdoing the crystal polishing Paul?


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

That is a wonderful piece of 70's funky watch design, good score Paul.

I thought it looked familiar, here is a pic of one similar in my photo archive

this one is a tuning fork ........










All the best

Derek


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Cracking photo of the movement Paul, nice movement too in these older electronics, much better than some of the tat we get these days.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Is it just me or are those faceted crystals horrible?


----------



## waitingame (Apr 23, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Is it just me or are those faceted crystals horrible?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not just you.


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Well, I was going to say it is just him







I love them, they appeal to my tacky 70s side. Gorgeous photos both.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Is it just me or are those faceted crystals horrible?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate them too...but they're from a certain period....Tony Manero would have died for one of these









I'm suprised no-one has commented on the date changing i.e hold it above your head, upsite down so you can see the date, then press the crown. I guess you could also use a mirror on a table.









Paul


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

rsykes2000 said:


> Well, I was going to say it is just him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, Jason is too young to appreciate what the funky seventies gave to the world









Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I hate them too...but they're from a certain period....Tony Manero would have died for one of these
> 
> I'm suprised no-one has commented on the date changing i.e hold it above your head, upsite down so you can see the date, then press the crown. I guess you could also use a mirror on a table.


Wrong Tony, Its Tony Montana who would use a mirror on the table









Derek, The funky seventies gave me to the world


----------

